# my car admiring a rainbow



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

*My photography thread - im new to it all so be kind lol*

thought i would update this post with some of my pics i have taken

im a complete amateur really, had a DSLR for about 6 monthsand been practising with anything i can find - although feel i need to get some knowledge on how to sucessfully venture out of the auto mode

look what i saw out the window 










then a fellow forum member did some editing of the image as the sky was a bit over exposed and came up with this - also revealing two rainbows 










some of my track shots:














































some random photo shoots:













































i seem to have a thing for wanting to take pics of landscape scenary / skies














































more of the meggy


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pics :thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Nice pictures. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice pics, and nice car too.

Welcome to DW :thumb:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

thought i would update this thread and post a few pics i have taken

any feedback would be great as im new to it all


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They're really cool! That black Clio looks awesome 

Which camera do you have?


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

hehe, you've got a clio bias lol you on clio197? its dayc's

ive got a Sony A300 with the standard 18-70mm lense


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Some cracking shots there :thumb:

Love this one - had to look twice to figure out what I was looking at....



MeganeChick said:


>


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah that was an excellent carpark - that ceiling was crazy 

i took these shots for a photo comp entitled 'urban' so was a good place for that
i won with the shot down the ramp with 'give way'


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Megane Trophy :argie:

And loads of Renault Sports


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Some good shots there!!


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Trophy#185 said:


> Megane Trophy :argie:
> 
> And loads of Renault Sports


the new Trophy is sooooooo nice - my god! mmm!! *drools*

if only they made a road car with half as much of that style - the new 250 looks so lame in comparison


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Some very nice photos there. Got the track action shots nicely captured.

Chris.


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

MeganeChick said:


> the new Trophy is sooooooo nice - my god! mmm!! *drools*
> 
> if only they made a road car with half as much of that style - the new 250 looks so lame in comparison


 Saw one at the NEC start of the year, even the R26R look tame in comparisson on renaults stand 

Your megane looks tidy :thumb:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Trophy#185 said:


> Saw one at the NEC start of the year, even the R26R look tame in comparisson on renaults stand
> 
> Your megane looks tidy :thumb:


haha, yeah it certainly does look tame compared to the Trophy! they sound soooo nice too! I wish i could have a passenger lap in one lol

thank you, you got a Clio Trophy then? you on the RS or CS forums?


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

MeganeChick said:


> haha, yeah it certainly does look tame compared to the Trophy! they sound soooo nice too! I wish i could have a passenger lap in one lol
> 
> thank you, you got a Clio Trophy then? you on the RS or CS forums?


Yeah on both forums, was my name a give-away lol ;-)

Yeah on CS as Keith185, same username as here on RS.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Trophy#185 said:


> Yeah on both forums, was my name a give-away lol ;-)
> 
> Yeah on CS as Keith185, same username as here on RS.


haha, yes i did wonder with your name, then seeing the thumbnail image of a Trophy helped too  lol

ahh cool, im on both forums - more RS, as a Meg onwer who knows why Im on CS lol its more to organise meets - where you from?


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

From North Wales (Caernarfon area)

Iv'e found CS is very good for technical advise 

Any more pics of the megane?


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah lots of tech advice on there but also a lot of conflicting opinions lol

they have a good photography section too

meggy pics: let me see....



















the lad with the clio took this one:



























This was taken at Olivers Mount track in Yorkshire


















this was taken by a fellow R26 owner:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

a few more - lol this is what happens when you get me started on pics of my car 

taken by a fellow forum member:









me on track at French Car Show @ Rockingham 2009:



























Performance French Car Magazine Dec 08









Performance French Car Magazine April 09
being filmed for Renault TV for Sky - at the Midlands Meet I organised which achieved 80 Renaultsport cars in attendance


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice to see the Megane getting used on track ;-)

Loads of photos lol, I've got loads but none of your standard, well the track pics are good but I didn't take those ;-)

French car mag just rememinded me I saw that RS tv episode lol.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

hehe yeah was great fun to get the Meg on track - hoping to do some more end of this month maybe

haha yes i do get carried away when looking at pics of the Meg lol

did you see the footage from the TV episode? hahaha, how embarrassing - I was at the end of the filming rambling about cup packs and something else LOL!! Im never going on camera ever again! lol


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol, your megane is "AMAZING" though lol

Nothing wrong with getting carried away with photos of your car, think 100% people on forum would agree lol. Always good to speak with likeminded people ;-)

Anglesey Circuit is a great track, worth a trip (for future note), I'm completely unbyassed lol.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

haha, poor Jen she gets some stick for her "amay-zen" catch phrase lol 

yeah its nice to know there are many car obsessives out there, and nice on here to see there are many obsessed detailers too lol

ooh havent heard of that, we shall have to add that to our RS trip list! haha yes unbiassed Im sure lol is it a place you can just go and visit or do you have to book?


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Some great pics there. Thanks for sharing!
Makes me want to take the Fiesta out for a proper photo session with the new SLR as i've not done so yet!!


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

great pics loving the rainbow !


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah get it cleaned up and go out for a photo session  its so much fun!

Im planning on doing my next one at a grimey urban location where there is loads of grafitti


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.angleseycircuit.com/

Theres something there quite often, the trackday calender does not list all trackdays though for some reason (have to go to the organisers websites)

Let me know if you come into Wales lol, always wanted to get to a RS meet.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

cool will have to check that out sometime

we have ventured over to Wales a couple of times for the Evo Triangle - we usually post up the ideas on RS - there are a few Welsh members about arent there? Im sure there are Welsh meets on the go as well?

or if you fancy venturing over to the Midlands Mega Meet then we are expecting about 40+ RS's  we got people coming from all over the place.. Sun 9th Aug:
http://www.renaultsport.co.uk/commu...s-Mega-Meet-SUN-9TH-AUG-111130AM/Default.aspx


----------

